

List of URL shorteners - honeytech
http://www.honeytechblog.com/40-great-short-url-generator-collection/

======
chris24
If Twitter came out with its own URL shortening service (or would just buy
bit.ly already), I'm sure the number of URL shortening services being
'launched' every day would drop significantly.

------
nir
Here are some more :) (about 85 so far, I think):
<http://www.listable.org/show/url-shortening-sites>

------
websevenpointoh
i've got to agree with the other comments.... there's nothing impressive about
url shortening. the idea behind it is incredibly simple -- nowhere near
impressive. sites like this have been around for a while already so i'm not
sure why all the new web2.0 folks have decided to make it their duty to make
new ones. that and pastebins.

~~~
dryicerx
I think Twitter is to be blamed for this disease

------
trezor
Seeing yet another "X+ URL shorterning services" I felt like making a script
to automatically daisychain every single one of them, then daisychain that
around another three or four times.

Basically just to make a statement about how inherently useless (and fragile)
URL shortening is. Because really: It is.

Instead I was lazy and did some googling. Have fun! <http://u.mavrev.com/1xk7>

